# Kühler für FX-8350



## HDD_ERROR (4. Dezember 2017)

*Kühler für FX-8350*

Hallo,

Habe mir vor kurzem den AMD Fx-8350 gekauft , eingebaut gestartet läuft gut und angenehm von der Lautstärke mit dem mitgelieferten  Standard boxed Lüfter.



Tja soweit so gut , doch dann  als ich Assasins Creed Origins anfing zu spielen , dachte ich mir das gibts doch nicht  ,seit wann fliegen die Luftjäger im alten Agypten bei Assasins Creed?


Haja , natürlich der Lüfter! 

machte so ein Krach und die CPU lief auf Standard 75 Grad im Spiel.


Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Lüfter , der die CPU auf eine moderate Temperatur beim Spielen runter-kühlt, ohne aber meine RAM Bänke oder eine davon zu blockieren (weil er zu groß ist)


Ich denke hier kann mir einer von euch helfen.


Hardware:

Board:
ASROCK 970 EXTREME 4

CPU:
AMD-Fx 8350  (Sockel Am3+)

RAM:
GSKILL Ripjaws DDR3 -1600 2x4GB

Grafik:

NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 1050TI 4GB


Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Sverre (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Schau mal ob der von der Höhe geht... mit 2 Lüftern...Top

NH-D15S

oder

NH-D15


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



HDD_ERROR schrieb:


> Habe mir vor kurzem den AMD Fx-8350 gekauft ,


Neu?

Wie heißt das Gehäuse?


----------



## HDD_ERROR (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Neu?
> 
> Wie heißt das Gehäuse?



 Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Versa C21 RGB


----------



## HDD_ERROR (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Ja bin neu hier


----------



## TheOnLY (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Bei der Kombo aus Mainboard und CPU würde ich lieber zu einem Top-Blower als einem Tower-Kühler greifen um die Spannungswandler mit zu kühlen.
Der be quiet! Dark Rock TF oder der Noctua C14S bieten sich da an. Wenn es ein bisschen günstiger sein soll gibt es wohl auch noch den Jonsbo CR-301, aber mit dem habe ich keine Erfahrung und es finden sich auch keine Tests online.
Die genannten Kühler sind etwas höher, aber selber abmessen obs wirklich passt solltest du aber dennoch.


----------



## Mario2002 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



HDD_ERROR schrieb:


> Ja bin neu hier



Ich glaube er meint eher, ob der FX 8350 neu ist.


----------



## Delving (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Von der CPU hätte ich abgeraten - hatte sie selbst fast 2 Jahre lang - Flaschenhals in so ziemlich jedem Spiel und bremst die Grafikkarte aus.

Gut, mit einer 1050 TI sollte es einigermaßen ausgeglichen sein, dennoch wäre ein alter Intel i5 bei weitem besser gewesen - die gibts mittlerweile für günstige Preise.

Bzgl. deiner Frage:

Der FX 8350 wird nicht übermäßig heiß, von daher kannst eigentlich jede günstige Variante der BeQuiet CPU-Kühler nehmen, die sind schön leise selbst unter Volllast.

z.B.:
be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software
be quiet! Pure Rock Slim Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


Ich selbst hatte ein Dark Rock 3 drin, wobei das für die CPU völlig überzogen war.


----------



## Decrypter (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Fehler 1:  AMD FX 8350
Veraltet, Hitzkopf und unter Last enormer Durst an Energie

Fehler 2: Boxed Lüfter für den FX 8350
Die Teile sind übelst laut und dabei kaum leistungsfähig

Fehler 3: ASRock 970 Extreme
Mit den "großen" FX 83X0 unter Last vielfach überfordert, da die Spannungswandler durch den enormen Energiehunger der FX überhitzen

Klingt jetzt sicherlich hart. Auch wenn die FX 83X0 derzeit für wenig Geld zu haben sind, da Resteverkauf. Aber du wärest mit einem Ryzen 5 1600 bedeutend besser gefahren, da im Standarttakt von 3,2 GHz schon viel leistungsfähiger und selbst mit dem Boxed Lüfter des Ryzen problemlos auf die 3,6 GHz des 1600X zu übertakten. Und dabei bleibt der Boxed Lüfter auch noch angenehm ruhig, weil bedeutend besser als die Lärmschleudern der FX Boxed Lüfter. Selbst ein gebrauchter i5 ab der dritten Core I Generation von Intel ist dem FX in Spielen in aller Regel haushoch überlegen. Dürfte aber hier nicht so ins Gewicht fallen da du mit der 1050 TI vermutlich eh ins GPU Limit rennst

Bei dem Board solltest du dringenst zu einem TopBlower als Lüfter greifen, damit die Spannungswandler auch noch ein wenig mitgekühlt werden. Entsprechende Kandidaten wurden ja schon genannt. Ansonsten kann es passieren, das der FX aufgrund der überhitzten Spannungswandler massiv runtertaktet, was mittem im Game mehr als unschön wäre.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint eher, ob der FX 8350 neu ist.



Jap den FX-8350 hab ich vor ca. 2 Wochen neu gekauft


----------



## HDD_ERROR (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Fehler 1:  AMD FX 8350
> Veraltet, Hitzkopf und unter Last enormer Durst an Energie
> 
> Fehler 2: Boxed Lüfter für den FX 8350
> ...



Für den Ryzen , hätte ich zusätzlich ein anderes Mainboard benötigt was wieder zusätzlich kostet.

Ich dachte mir halt , wenn ich den fx-4300 gegen den fx-8350 ersetze is das die max. schnellste kompatible CPU was mit diesem Board möglich ist ohne gleich wieder komplett von Grund auf wieder Board CPU etc. neu zu kaufen um auf Ryzen  hochzugehen.

Prio war das Assasins Creed Origins läuft ohne zu mucken und das tut es soweit auch nur das halt die CPU zu heiß wird und ich mir nen neuen Kühler holen muss.




SRY für die Frage  :


aber was meintest du damit?

Dürfte aber hier nicht so ins Gewicht fallen da du mit der 1050 TI vermutlich eh ins GPU Limit rennst.




Was meinst du mit GPU Limit???


----------



## CastorTolagi (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



> Ich dachte mir halt , wenn ich den fx-4300 gegen den fx-8350 ersetze is das die max. schnellste kompatible CPU was mit diesem Board möglich ist ohne gleich wieder komplett von Grund auf wieder Board CPU etc. neu zu kaufen um auf Ryzen hochzugehen.



Bei AC:O sicher keine schlechte Idee gewesen.

Das Spiel skaliert so extrem über Kerne, dass der FX 8xxx sicherlich einen guten Boost beschert haben sollte im vergleich zum FX 4xxx

Jetzt kann es halt nur sein, dass seit dem Upgrade die GPU nicht mehr hinterher kommt und die nun der limitierende Faktor ist.
Aber irgendwas ist bekanntlich ja immer 

Hast du dich schon für einen Kühler entschieden?
Denn ich würde weder einen Riesen Noctua (die auch gar nicht in dein Gehäuse passen würden) und schon gleich gar keinen BeQuiet-Kühler (wer so einen auf AM3 empfehlt hat die noch nie dort verbaut) nehmen.

Mein Vorschlag wäre der Scythe Mugen 5:
Scythe Mugen 5 (Rev. B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Warum?
Weil es der Kühler wie kaum ein anderer schafft sowohl die CPU als auch die Spannungswandler dahinter ausreichend zu kühlen - primär deswegen weil er sehr kompakt ist und damit der Luftstrom sehr nahe an den Bauteilen vorbeigeführt wird.
Ist vom Preis her jetzt natürlich eher oberes Mittelfeld.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Bei AC:O sicher keine schlechte Idee gewesen.
> 
> Das Spiel skaliert so extrem über Kerne, dass der FX 8xxx sicherlich einen guten Boost beschert haben sollte im vergleich zum FX 4xxx
> 
> ...



Ok nein konnte mich bisher noch nicht entscheiden allerdings fällt mir die Entscheidung durch deine Empfehlung leichter , da mir dieser ebenfalls von ARLT Computer empfohlen wurde 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Wir können Ihnen folgendes CPU-Kühler empfehlen.

Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B SCMG-5100 CPU-Kühler | CPU-Kühler | Kühler & Lüfter | ARLT Computer

Dieser sollte von der Kühlung ausreichend sein.
Bitte beachten Sie die Kühlerhöhe zu Ihrem Gehäusedeckel.
Dieser Kühler wäre 155mm hoch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Dominik Bauer

Arlt Computer-Produkte GmbH

..................................................................................................:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


wäre da dann Silberleitpaste zu empfehlen oder die Gängige?


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Delving schrieb:


> Von der CPU hätte ich abgeraten - hatte sie selbst fast 2 Jahre lang - Flaschenhals in so ziemlich jedem Spiel und bremst die Grafikkarte aus.
> Der FX 8350 wird nicht übermäßig heiß, von daher kannst eigentlich jede günstige Variante der BeQuiet CPU-Kühler nehmen, die sind schön leise selbst unter Volllast.[/URL]
> 
> 
> Ich selbst hatte ein Dark Rock 3 drin, wobei das für die CPU völlig überzogen war.



Die CPU ist kein Flaschenhals....sie ist stärker als die 1050Ti..Bedürfnisse machen Dinge Obsolet
Ich habe sie selbst Jahre lang genutzt, sie macht 60fps in nahzu jeden AAA Titel- mit hier und da mal einem fps-Drop auf knapp 50fps! Zu wenig für dich? Dann liegt es an deinen Ansprüchen.
Ich bin von 8350@ 4,6 +980Ti zu 1600X@ 3,8 + 980Ti gerodelt^^
Der FX ist sicher nicht taufrisch aber reicht noch locker zum Spielen von AAA Titeln aus.

Nicht übermäßig heiß! 
Da kann ich dir bedingt beipflichten endgegen der langläufigen Meinung. Der FX wurde mit einem Zalman CNPS12X bei 4,6Ghz und ca.1,325V bis 65°C grad heiß in Spielen. 72 in Prime.
Mein 1600X @ 3,8 bei 1,25V wird mit dem Brocken 3 in Spielen etwa 52-55°C warm und 61°C bei Prime also nicht Unbedingt ein Riesen Unterschied 10°C
Wenn ich den 1600X aber bei 1,35V laufen lasse ist er beim Spielen 58 und bei Primebei ca 70°C also fast die selben Werte nur eben das der Ryzen 50% mehr Leistet bei gleicher wärme


 Ich kann dir Ruhigen gewissens zum Brocken 3 raten* edit *kann ich nicht!Passt nicht so wie ich es gelesen habe das dein Gehäuse nur 16cm bietet

Der Mugen 5 ist nicht soo schön^^ aber sehr Kompatibel- das ginge auch ganz gut ich meine mich zu errinnern das der etwas lauter war



HDD_ERROR schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit GPU Limit???



Das deine Grafikkarte(GPU) das Leistung begrenzende Bauteil sein könnte, meint er.
Wenn die Anwendung ein bestimmtes Bauteil; Prozessor o. Grafikkarte zu 100% auslastet, hat das andere nicht mehr so viel zu tun weil es in dieser Situation Leistungsstärker ist.


----------



## bodomatic82 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Hatt bis vor kurzen auch einen 8320@ 4,7 ghz mit einem noctua nh d14 lief top als board war ein asus m5a99 evo 2 graka gtx 970 konnte damit alles spielen.

Klar nicht wie high end aber lief alles auf hoch ordentlich ganz so schlecht sind die cpus auch nicht ,liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## HDD_ERROR (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Lonemaster schrieb:


> Die CPU ist kein Flaschenhals....sie ist stärker als die 1050Ti..Bedürfnisse machen Dinge Obsolet
> Ich habe sie selbst Jahre lang genutzt, sie macht 60fps in nahzu jeden AAA Titel- mit hier und da mal einem fps-Drop auf knapp 50fps! Zu wenig für dich? Dann liegt es an deinen Ansprüchen.
> Ich bin von 8350@ 4,6 +980Ti zu 1600X@ 3,8 + 980Ti gerodelt^^
> Der FX ist sicher nicht taufrisch aber reicht noch locker zum Spielen von AAA Titeln aus.
> ...



Ja also wie gesagt wenn der 8350 nicht so überwiegend heiß werden sollte müsste ich ja keinen neuen Kühler kaufen 75 Grad konstant im Spiel is mir doch etwas zuviel.


----------



## Rolk (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Nimm einen EKL Brocken 2 oder 3. Montiere den grossen überstehenden Lüfter relativ tief und du hast einen schönen Luftzug auf dem Spannungswandlerkühler deines Mainboards. Glaub mir das kann es gebrauchen. RAM-Slots werden mit dem Kühler auch keine verdeckt und der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist besser als bei den meisten anderen CPU-Kühlern. 


Edit: Ich sehe gerade der Kühler passt evtl. gar nicht ins Gehäuse. Aber ich denke es ist klar geworden worauf du achten solltest.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



HDD_ERROR schrieb:


> Ja also wie gesagt wenn der 8350 nicht so überwiegend heiß werden sollte müsste ich ja keinen neuen Kühler kaufen 75 Grad konstant im Spiel is mir doch etwas zuviel.



Ich versteh natürlich worum es dir geht. Aber die Temperaturen/Verlustleistung, das wollte ich sagen, sind nicht sooo schlecht wie oft gesagt wird bei AMD FX. 75°C beim Spielen ist natürlich viel.
Auf meinem Ryzen Crosshair Hero steht der Brocken 3 vor den RAM- Slot´s, der is mit 16,5-17cm zwar hoch aber man kann den Lüfter noch runterschieben dann hat man 15,5-16cm reine Kühlerhöhe.
Dann pustet der Lüfter sogar noch zwischen Kühler und Mainboard her. Aber in deinem Gehäuse stehen auch nur 16 zur verfügung wenn die Internetangabe stimmt
Der Brocken 2 dürfte Flacher sein aber auch ein wirklich sehr guter Kühler.

Das ist jetz der Brocken 3: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Der Brocken 2 ist ohne Lüfter genau so hoch wie der Brocken 3 - passt also auch nicht.

Man könnte einen Cryorig H5 Universal versuchen, aber erfahrungsgemäß sind bei Thermalright die Gehäusegrößen schon sehr auf den letzten Milimenter angegeben.
Und dann ist die Frage ob es dem TE gefällt, wenn der Kühler am Seitenfenster klebt.


----------



## bastian123f (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Will jetzt nicht auf deiner Entscheidung zum Kauf der CPU rumreiten, wie die anderen. Das ist deine Entscheidung. 
Würde dier da den Dark Rock 3 empfehlen (sollte auch ins Gehäuse passen). Gut wären auch die TopFlow Modelle von bequiet. Damit kannst du dann auch die Spannungswandler ausenrum kühlen, wenn du die CPU stärker übertakten möchtest. Bei leichter übertaktung reicht ein Tower Kühler aus.
Bei starker Übertaktung solltest du dann sowieso zu anderen Kühllösungen greifen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Wie wird der Dark Rock 3 auf einem AM3 Mainboard montiert?


----------



## HDD_ERROR (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Ich habe ihn zwar noch nie verbaut aber ich denke das läuft wie bei den meisten gleich ab , beim Lüfter müsste eine andere Backplatte dabei sein das heist du schraubst auf dem mainboard die originale/jetzige cpu halterung ab und auch auf der rückseite des boards die Backplatte machst die wo mit dem Lüfter mitgeliefert wird stattdesen wieder dran und die mitgelieferte lüfterhalterrung fürs board vorne drauf.

das wars eigentlich schon.

Wärmeleitpaste auf die cpu auftragen Kühler aufsetzen verschrauben fertig.


Steht aber dann auch alles nochmal in Bildern erklärt in der Anleitung deines neuen Kühlers.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Rolk schrieb:


> Nimm einen EKL Brocken 2 oder 3. Montiere den grossen überstehenden Lüfter relativ tief und du hast einen schönen Luftzug auf dem Spannungswandlerkühler deines Mainboards. Glaub mir das kann es gebrauchen. RAM-Slots werden mit dem Kühler auch keine verdeckt und der mitgelieferte Lüfter ist besser als bei den meisten anderen CPU-Kühlern.
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich sehe gerade der Kühler passt evtl. gar nicht ins Gehäuse. Aber ich denke es ist klar geworden worauf du achten solltest.



Also der EKL Brocken 3 würde mir schon zusagen genauso wie der scythe mugen rev.5 ..


Der EKL Brocken 3 hat eine Höhe von 165 mm  und der scythe muugen rev. 5 eine Höhe von 155mm . Mein Gehäuse gibt für CPU kühler ne max. Höhe von 160mm an , was auf Deutsch bedeutet der Brocken geht garnicht rein  und beim  Mugen 5 hab ich noch 5mm Abstand zwischen Scheibe und Kühler is zu knapp.


Gibts noch was  ähnlich gutes von der Kühlleistung was kleiner ist?

Ich hatte den Mugen 3 oder 4 PCGH Edition mit 2 Lüftern mal in einem älteren System verbaut ich konnte die erste RAM Bank nicht mehr nutzen wegen der Breite  und da wars auch echt sehr knapp an der Ausenwand.

Damals wars ein ASROCK 970 EXTREME 3 Board .


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Hast du mal gemessen ob die 160 mm auch stimmen? Evtl. hat der  Gehäusehersteller ein paar mm Sicherheitsspielraum gelassen und es ist  gar nicht so knapp wie du denkst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hier sieht doch auch ganz gut aus:

Thermalright Macho Direct | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Wenn es dir nur darum geht die Kiste leiser zu bekommen ohne massives oc sollte so etwas hier eigentlich auch reichen:

EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland


----------



## CastorTolagi (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Thermaltake misst eher gerne auf den letzten Millimeter.

Den kleinsten Tower-Kühler, den ich auf einen FX 8000 setzen würde wäre der Arctic Freezer 33 oder die E-Sport-Edition dessen (wenn man etwas fürs Auge will)
Freezer 33 | CPU Kuhler | ARCTIC
Freezer 33 eSports Edition | Tower CPU Kuhler mit Push-Pull Konfiguration | ARCTIC 

Ansonsten eher auf einen Top-Blower gehen.
- Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle
- Jonsbo HP-625
- Cryorig C1


----------



## HDD_ERROR (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Kukt mal das war der Lüfter der bei der CPU mit dabei war, mir kam beim ersten anschauen nämlich seltsam vor Warum der Lüfter die Luft ansaugt an die  CPU anstatt sie abzugeben .
Hatt das schonmal jemand gesehen oder is das evtl. von AMD falsch aufgesetzt worden? 

Er lässt sich zwar auch umdrehen doch dann steht so eine kleine Iode (vermutlich ein Sensor)  nach oben raus.


----------



## Rolk (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Das ist schon richtig so. Der Lüfter muss die Luft durch den Kühlkörper Richtung CPU drücken. Das bringt i.d.R. die beste Kühlleistung und gibt einen Luftzug auf umliegende Bauteile wie Spannungswandler.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Sieht mir schon nach einem Wraith-Cooler aus, für einen boxed-Kühler also schon Oberklasse und sicherlicher für vieles ausreichend, nur den Lüfter finde ich ein Bischen klein geraten, da würde sich eine Nummer größer sicher sehr gut machen und dann auch leiser laufen. 
Kann man den nicht austauschen gegen was größeres und stärkeres?

Ansonsten haben die Towerkühler viele Vorteile, sie kühlen die CPU meist deutlich besser, führen die warme Abluft nach hinten weg, unterstützen also den normalerweise sinnvollen Airflow von vorne nach hinten viel besser als die Topblower. Was die Spannungswandler angeht, ein guter Towerkühler hat einen Lüfter der unterhalb des Kühlblocks etwas vorsteht und so auch unterhalb des Kühlblocks etwas Luftstrom erzeugt, hierbei handelt es sich dann um kalte Luft, die auf die hinteren Spannungswandler trifft, nicht um vorgewärmte Luft, die der Topblower auf die Spannungswandler pustet!


----------



## HDD_ERROR (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sieht mir schon nach einem Wraith-Cooler aus, für einen boxed-Kühler also schon Oberklasse und sicherlicher für vieles ausreichend, nur den Lüfter finde ich ein Bischen klein geraten, da würde sich eine Nummer größer sicher sehr gut machen und dann auch leiser laufen.
> Kann man den nicht austauschen gegen was größeres und stärkeres?
> 
> Ansonsten haben die Towerkühler viele Vorteile, sie kühlen die CPU meist deutlich besser, führen die warme Abluft nach hinten weg, unterstützen also den normalerweise sinnvollen Airflow von vorne nach hinten viel besser als die Topblower. Was die Spannungswandler angeht, ein guter Towerkühler hat einen Lüfter der unterhalb des Kühlblocks etwas vorsteht und so auch unterhalb des Kühlblocks etwas Luftstrom erzeugt, hierbei handelt es sich dann um kalte Luft, die auf die hinteren Spannungswandler trifft, nicht um vorgewärmte Luft, die der Topblower auf die Spannungswandler pustet!





Ok das kannte ich garnicht das es Lüfter gibt die Richtung CPU blasen (wieder was gelernt).

Ja kannst ja mal die Bilder looken habe den Lüfter nochmal entfernt , aber was größeres krieg ich normal nicht in die Halterung rein .

Klar ich krieg schon was größeres drauf wenn ich will aber glaub das würde nicht so anschaulich sein dann    (Halterrung abmachen , Heißklebepistole +größerer Lüfter naja nichts is unmöglich Toyota )


und mit dem Lüfter unter Last das is echt verdammt Laut.


----------



## Tim1974 (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Der Lüfter ist ja auch ein Winzling, ist doch nur ein 70mm, wenn ich da richtig sehe?
Mit sowas kann mein keine 125 Watt TDP CPU leise kühlen.

Der absolute Hit war damals der Intel-boxed-Lüfter meines Pentium4-540 (LGA 775), der hat doch tatsächlich unter längerer Volllast auf ca. 4700 U/min hoch gedreht, da konnte man neben dem PC nicht mal mehr ungestört telefonieren, mein Gesprächspartner hat es jedenfalls am anderen Ende der Leitung gehört und mich gefragt, ob das mein ernst sein... 

Einen billig-Kühler würde ich für den 125 Watt FX auch nicht nehmen, eher sowas in der Richtung EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 oder 3, sofern der auf den AM3+ Sockel paßt?!


----------



## HDD_ERROR (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist ja auch ein Winzling, ist doch nur ein 70mm, wenn ich da richtig sehe?
> Mit sowas kann mein keine 125 Watt TDP CPU leise kühlen.
> 
> Der absolute Hit war damals der Intel-boxed-Lüfter meines Pentium4-540 (LGA 775), der hat doch tatsächlich unter längerer Volllast auf ca. 4700 U/min hoch gedreht, da konnte man neben dem PC nicht mal mehr ungestört telefonieren, mein Gesprächspartner hat es jedenfalls am anderen Ende der Leitung gehört und mich gefragt, ob das mein ernst sein...
> ...



Hehe genau das gleiche hatte ich auch als ich mit meim Kumpel am telen war , er meinte nur oh mein gott nicht wirklich oder .


Bis Freitag hab ich Zeit noch dann bestell ich mir einen solange informiere ich mich noch ein wenig , wenn dann soll gleich ein guter rein und dann hab ich erstmal Ruhe.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Ja, nur muß man halt auch bedenken, daß in deinem Fall der Kühler eine TDP von 125 Watt abführen muß, in meinem Fall damals mit dem P4-540 waren es "nur" 84 Watt TDP, das spricht also durchaus dafür, daß AMD den besseren boxed-Kühler beilegt.


----------



## Profitroll (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



HDD_ERROR schrieb:


> Hehe genau das gleiche hatte ich auch als ich mit meim Kumpel am telen war , er meinte nur oh mein gott nicht wirklich oder .
> 
> 
> Bis Freitag hab ich Zeit noch dann bestell ich mir einen solange informiere ich mich noch ein wenig , wenn dann soll gleich ein guter rein und dann hab ich erstmal Ruhe.


Falls du noch nichts gekauft hast: Mein FX 8350 wird gekühlt von einem Kabuto 3 top flower. Den würde ich dir auch empfehlen. Nur wenige schlagen ihn beim Luftdurchsatz und mit 40 Flocken ist er ganz günstig.


----------



## Weihnachtsfan (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Hallo mal an die Runde,

schon lustig habe auch seid Montag einen FX-8350. Denn ich musste mich von meinem PC trennen da dieser ausgeschlachtet wurde. (Intel System)
Heute bin ich sehr froh, das ich den Schritt gewagt habe und mir reicht das System völlig.
Doch zurück zur Kühlung.
Den Serien Kühler habe ich erst gar nicht versucht sondern gleich meinen Scythe IORY verbaut der mich beim Corsair Gehäuse veranlasste zweimal zu fixieren da er oben an dem Gehäuse Lüfter anliegt aber es passt.
Optisch noch nicht mein Traum = aber daran arbeite ich demnächst.
Zu den Temps.
Ausgelesn mit Speed Fan und da werden 62 Grad bei 100% und während 35 Minuten Prime95.
Das habe ich für unbedenklich gehalten.
Also werde ich den Kühler vielleicht noch ändern aber wenn dann nur wegen der Optik.

So nun wünsche ich Euch eine schöne Woche .

Bis denn.

Update:
Es lies mir keine Ruhe; also noch mal einiges raus das ich an die Halteklammer überhaupt gekommen bin. Dann Kühlertausch und siehe da 5Grad weniger!  Jetzt reichts aber, wenn mach ich höchstens noch ne Wasserkühlung rein aber ich kaufe keine Kühler mehr.
Bin aber auch so zufrieden.

Ich nutze zwei Speicherriegel.


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Der FX-8350 ist ja nun auch schon echt günstig geworden und bietet für den Preis immer noch eine unschlagbare Multicoreperformance, nur die hohe TDP und die etwas magere Monoleistung sind etwas enttäuschend und nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Mal eine Frage, nutzt ihr eure FX mit einem oder zwei Speichermodul(en)?
Weiß jemand wie die Leistung mit einem 8 GB DDR3-1600 ausfallen würde (denn ich hab ja noch einen Riegel über)?


----------



## Rolk (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Nur einen Riegel zu nutzen würde bedeuten das der RAM im single channel Modus läuft. Bei Spielen die im CPU-Limit laufen kann single Channel gegenüber dual Channel für heftige Performanceeinbusen sorgen. Also keine gute Idee bei einem FX.


----------



## Tim1974 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Ok, hatte ich ja schon etwas befürchtet.
Noch einen zweiten 8 GB DDR3-1600 Riegel dazu zu kaufen macht absolut keinen Sinn für mich, dann wäre es weitaus sinnvoller gleich auf Ryzen und DDR4 zu setzen.


----------



## Rolk (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Gebraucht findet man ab und zu auch noch DDR3 Riegel zu normalen Preisen. Braucht halt etwas Geduld.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Mittlerweile habe ich mir den BeQuiet Pure Rock gekauft , naja ich musste feststellen das bei diesem Board der Kühlblock nicht wie sonst montiert werden konte ( Ventilator zeigt zur front und die hinterseite zur Rückseite des gehäuses wo der Gehäuselüfter die Luft absaugt sondern von oben nach unten hehe entweder er bläst durch die kühlrippen die warme Luft direckt auf meine Graka oder ich sauge von der Graka aus die Luft richtung decke des Gehäuses . die Gradzahl hat sich während dem Spielen auch nicht wirklich gebessert im Vergleich vom alten Lüfter aber dieser macht keinen Lärm mehr.
Mal schauen hab jetzt extra Silberleitpaste bestellt und probiere diese dann mal zu testen vielleicht holt das ein paar grad raus und der kühler hatte mit der jetzigen noch freiräume zur cpu .

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Tja, ich hätte auch eher einen Noctua oder EKL Alpenföhn gekauft, kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, daß die sich auch nur in zwei Richtungen einbauen lassen...
In dem Fall Pure Rock würde ich dann Luft von unten, also von der Grafikkarte her ansaugen lassen und nach oben durch den Kühler pusten lassen, so daß die warme Luft dem Kamineffekt von unten nach oben folgt und am besten oben vom Gehäuselüfter im Deckel raus gepustet wird.
Nachteil wäre hier aber trotzdem, daß der CPU-Kühler mit durch die Grafikkarte vorgewärmten Luft gekühlt wird und das die Spannungswandler hinter dem CPU-Sockel so keinen Luftzug vom CPU-Lüfter abbekommen.
Wenn er aber wenigstens lautlos ist, hat es ja dennoch was gebracht, ist denn die MB-Temperatur auch gesunken oder nicht?


----------



## HDD_ERROR (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Tja, ich hätte auch eher einen Noctua oder EKL Alpenföhn gekauft, kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, daß die sich auch nur in zwei Richtungen einbauen lassen...
> In dem Fall Pure Rock würde ich dann Luft von unten, also von der Grafikkarte her ansaugen lassen und nach oben durch den Kühler pusten lassen, so daß die warme Luft dem Kamineffekt von unten nach oben folgt und am besten oben vom Gehäuselüfter im Deckel raus gepustet wird.
> Nachteil wäre hier aber trotzdem, daß der CPU-Kühler mit durch die Grafikkarte vorgewärmten Luft gekühlt wird und das die Spannungswandler hinter dem CPU-Sockel so keinen Luftzug vom CPU-Lüfter abbekommen.
> Wenn er aber wenigstens lautlos ist, hat es ja dennoch was gebracht, ist denn die MB-Temperatur auch gesunken oder nicht?



Ja das mit dem Lüfter das er von der Graka durch die Kühlrippen nach oben durchs Gehäuse raus , das hatte ich bereits so geändert .

Die Temperaturen habe ich hier nochmal als Bild angefügt , ja das einzigste was bei der Messung lief ist TV- Now im minimierten Browser.

OB die MB Temperatur jetzt gesunken ist kann ich leider nicht sagen , da ich nur das Auge auf Graka und CPU Temp. hatte .

Nur hiere auf den Bildern wie die Temp. jetzt aktuell ist.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Also wollte mich zurückmelden und Berichten , ich habe die Wärmeleitpad das mit dem  Pure Rock  Kühler mitgeliefert wurde entfernt und gegen die Wärmeleitpaste ArcticSilver5 ersetzt.
Jetzt habe ich in AC Origins statt 75Grad konstant nur noch konstante 65 grad , hätte ich jetzt echt nicht erahnt das ein ersetzen der Leitpaste gegen eine hochwertigere 10 Grad weniger rausholt.

Ja 65 Grad finde  ich auf jeden Fall akzeptabel, somit hat sich mein Problem vorerst gelöst.


----------



## Highspeed30 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Hätte an deiner Stelle wie schon von mehreren beschrieben einen TopBlow Kühler genommen da es bei dem Board wirklich zu Hitzeproblemen kommen kann.
Hatte auch mal ein Asrock 970 Extrem 3 R2.
Habe alles möglich versucht die Temps der Spawas in den Griff zu bekommen und am besten hat es dann mit dem Phanteks PH-TC14CS funktioniert.
Das ist wohl einer der stärksten TopBlow auf dem Markt.
Schön zu sehen das Prob der Spannungswandler Prime anschmeisen und warten. Innerhalb ein Paar Minuten taktet er runter und wieder rauf da die Spawas überhitzen.
Habe dann zu guter letzt ein neues Board für meinen FX8320 (OC 4,2 GHz) gekauft und siehe da das Problem war weg kein runtertakten mehr.
Ich habe mir damals ein Gigabyte GA990 FXA UD3 geholt und es hat alles wirklich gut funktioniert.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

So nach langer Zeit melde ich mich zurück, nun seitdem ich die Silber-Leitpaste verbaut habe läuft er bis heute noch Problemlos und wird  auch temp. mäßig nicht mehr so heiß wie mit einer Standard Keramik Paste ,das er im Spiel nach unten tacktet und alles am Ruckeln ist.

Ein neues Board für die Fx-8350 CPU war ich am überlegen aber tendiere darauf ein komplett neues System zusammenzustellen mit Ryzen-CPU und das aktuelle dann als zweitrechner weiter zu nutzen.

LG


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Wärmeleitpaste mit Metallanteilen birgt aber das Risiko eines Kurzschlusses in sich, wenn zuviel verwendet wird und diese seitlich heraus quilt oder beim Abmontieren des Kühlers auf leitende Teile kommt, außerdem greift sie manche Kühler an.

Wenn du den Wechsel zu Ryzen vollziehen willst, würde ich nichts unter dem Ryzen5 2600 nehmen, damit sich das Aufrüsten auch wirklich deutlich lohnt, allerdings sind die Ryzen 2000 momentan noch relativ teuer.


----------



## HDD_ERROR (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wärmeleitpaste mit Metallanteilen birgt aber das Risiko eines Kurzschlusses in sich, wenn zuviel verwendet wird und diese seitlich heraus quilt oder beim Abmontieren des Kühlers auf leitende Teile kommt, außerdem greift sie manche Kühler an.
> 
> Wenn du den Wechsel zu Ryzen vollziehen willst, würde ich nichts unter dem Ryzen5 2600 nehmen, damit sich das Aufrüsten auch wirklich deutlich lohnt, allerdings sind die Ryzen 2000 momentan noch relativ teuer.



Ja bezüglich des Preises muss ich auch warten bis ich genug Budget zusammen habe um dann ein vernünftiges System realisieren zu können sodass ich nicht sofort im Folgejahr bereits wieder nachrüsten muss.

Aber Danke schonmal für den Tipp!


----------



## Tim1974 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Für eine optimale Zukunftssicherheit würde ich dann einen Ryzen 7 nehmen, mit 8 Kernen und 16 Threads kommst du so schnell nicht an den Punkt, daß ein Aufrüsten wieder lohnt.


----------



## onlygaming (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Ich finde die Preise für eine 2000er Ryzen CPU vollkommen angemessen, die 1000er sind Restbestände, und sobald die weg sind, hat man die quai gleichen Preise wie bei Ryzen 1000 zu Launch, sogar noch besser alle CPU sind ein wenig günstiger, der 2700X ist sogar deutlich billiger.


----------



## Tim1974 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Kühler für FX-8350*

Richtig ist auf jeden Fall, daß der R7-2700X erheblich günstiger ist als der R7-1800X damals, als die ersten Ryzen heraus kamen, aber da waren die Preise auch erstmal hoffnungslos überteuert bei den Top-Modellen. Intel war damals allerdings eher noch teurer insofern verständlich, daß AMD erstmal mit den relativ hohen Preisen anfing.
Es ist ja auch immer die Frage wonach man die CPUs miteinander vergleicht, von der Spieleleistung her war Intel immer besser, trotz des höheren Preises, aber von der Anwendungsleistung bei gut optimierten Multicore-Anwendungen, ist Ryzen von Beginn an ein Schnäppchen (abgesehen vom 1800X).
Dadurch das Intel dann aber die Preise mehr und mehr senkte, mußte AMD wohl mitziehen und absolut gesehen überteuert sind heute eigentlich keine der AM4 oder LGA1151-CPUs.


----------

